
Oscar-winning screenwriter John Ridley criticises Tarantino’s use of the n-word - SirLJ
https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/oscar-winning-screenwriter-john-ridley-021108161.html
======
SftwreEngnr
"the n-word"

